# Whipped Topping and Yogurt Dessert



## MonaSchmitt (Oct 8, 2011)

My mom has been making this as long as I can remember.  It's really easy - all you need is yogurt and whipped topping.  There's a quick video tutorial if you want to see what it looks like and how it's prepared at

Whipped Topping and Yogurt Dessert - YouTube

It's great for after dinner.  Hope you give it a try and enjoy it!

Mona


----------

